# animal encounter business



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

Not sure if this is the correct place ti ask but

im thinking of setting up my own animal encounter business, other than public liability insurance, and trustworthy animals , what else would I need.
been searching and searching online but information on this type of business is hard to find.


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

mitsi said:


> Not sure if this is the correct place ti ask but
> 
> im thinking of setting up my own animal encounter business, other than public liability insurance, and trustworthy animals , what else would I need.
> been searching and searching online but information on this type of business is hard to find.


You'll need a Performing Animal Licence (PAL) too. These are available from your Local Council. Price wise PALs are relatively cheap and under some Councils are even free of charge.

Anyone, regardless of who they are and think they are that shows a reptile in private, public or in a public place must have a PAL. Loads of irresponsible people (some even with reptile business's) choose not to have them and believe that the public liability insurance either they have of the venue has will be fine - well without the PAL any insurance is void! I have an opinion about these people and any true hobbyist should hold that same opinion.


----------



## mitsi (Feb 1, 2012)

kato said:


> You'll need a Performing Animal Licence (PAL) too. These are available from your Local Council. Price wise PALs are relatively cheap and under some Councils are even free of charge.
> 
> Anyone, regardless of who they are and think they are that shows a reptile in private, public or in a public place must have a PAL. Loads of irresponsible people (some even with reptile business's) choose not to have them and believe that the public liability insurance either they have of the venue has will be fine - well without the PAL any insurance is void! I have an opinion about these people and any true hobbyist should hold that same opinion.


Thankyou, I definitely want to do it properly,


----------

